# 2400 Mhz Speicher so laufen lassen, dabei die CPU nicht übertakten, bitte um Hilfe, danke



## Rockyno81 (14. März 2013)

*2400 Mhz Speicher so laufen lassen, dabei die CPU nicht übertakten, bitte um Hilfe, danke*

Hallo zusammen

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
Hab viel gegooglelt und mir was an Wissen angeeignet, aber
trotzdem recht unsicher.

Habe obiger OC Ram 2400MhZ im meinem System laufen.
CPU: i7 3770 ( kein freier Multi )
MB: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Intel Z77

Möchte, dass meine CPU nicht übertaktet wird.
Bei diesem RAM 2400 MhZ Speicher wird aber die Base Clock erhöht, also 
übertaktet sich die CPU automatisch. Vermutlich damit der RAM Takt
auf eben die 2400 MhZ arbeiten kann.

Ich will nun, dass die BCLK auf 100MhZ stabil bleibt ( gebe ich manuell ein ), aber auch dass der RAM Takt 
bei 2400MhZ steht. Multi steht bei 34 ( Standart beim i7 3770 --> 3400GhZ )  

Reicht es, wenn ich XMP im Bios aktivere und den RAM Takt manuell auf 2400MhZ einstelle?
Dabei die Spannung und Latenzen ebenfalls manuell eingebe, wie vom Hersteller auf den Riegel angegeben?
1.65Volt bei CL10-12-12-31-2N

Kann ich vielleicht die Volt Spannung verringern, dies schrittweise?
Wenn dann blue screen erscheint oder Prime95 Fehler angibt, diese einfach 
wieder leicht erhöhen?  
Habe ich an alles gedacht oder muss man noch was anderes eingeben, damit
das System nicht "leidet"?

Hoffe wirklich auf Hilfe

Thx & Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Marco


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (14. März 2013)

*AW: 2400 Mhz Speicher so laufen lassen, dabei die CPU nicht übertakten, bitte um Hilfe, danke*

Hallo Marco,

es reicht wenn du das XMP Profil DDR3-2400 lädst und speicherst, dann musst du normalerweise nichts manuell einstellen.

Wenn du allerdings selber etwas probieren willst, was natürlich ohne Probleme machbar ist, dann wie du schon gesagt hast die Specs 10-12-12-31 2N und Spannung manuell einstellen.
Dann kannst du auch den Memory Multiplier benutzen und einfach den Memory Takt auf DDR3-2400 ausloten.

Du hast soweit an alles gedacht, probier dich einfach mal ein bisschen. Auch mit der Spannungsreduzierung sehe ich keine Probleme. Musst dann eben nur schauen, ob es noch stabil läuft.

Also dann viel Erfolg und Spaß 

Grüße

Phil


----------



## Rockyno81 (15. März 2013)

*AW: 2400 Mhz Speicher so laufen lassen, dabei die CPU nicht übertakten, bitte um Hilfe, danke*

Ciao Phil

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, toll!!! =o)

Bin 2 Wochen arbeitshalber abwesend von zu Hause, aber teste dies gleich bei Rückkehr.

Bin neu hier bei PCGH. Habe nicht realisiert, dass ich im Supporf Forum geschrieben habe. =oP
Aber wirklich super, dass die Antwort so prompt kam.

Danke nochmals und schönes Wochenende
Marco


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (15. März 2013)

Da du aber eine Ivy Bridge CPU hast, würde ich mit der RAM-Spannung nicht über 1,5V gehen, das gefällt der CPU nämlich gar nicht.
Außerdem kann es sein, dass der 2400er-RAM erst gar nicht läuft, da die CPU für so einen RAM-Takt gar nicht spezifiziert ist und der RAM nur läuft, wenn die CPU so viel "OC" mitmacht.


----------



## Rockyno81 (15. März 2013)

*AW: 2400 Mhz Speicher so laufen lassen, dabei die CPU nicht übertakten, bitte um Hilfe, danke*

Ciao Scarecrow

Danke für deinen Beitrag

Habe ich auch gelesen, dass 1,5 Volt nicht überschritten werden sollten. Die 2400 MhZ GSkill sind aber mit 1,65 Volt spezifiziert.

Das Board sollte max. 2400 MhZ OC verarbeiten können, zumindest steht dies im Beschrieb.
Du spricht aber die Ivy CPU an, verstehe. Hmm....

Was meinst du, oder aber auch der Phil, zu folgendem Vorschlag:

Ich undervolte die Rams, konkret:

2133 MhZ bei 1,5 / 1,55 Volt bei leicht schärferen Timings, 9 11 10 27 oder
2000 MhZ bei 1,5 / 1,55 Volt, hier mit leichter Veränderung der Timings, 9 10 10 27 ( tRCD -1 )

Muss man einfach ausprobieren. Habt Ihr vielleicht diesbezüglich Erfahrungen?

Letzte Frage:
Bei den erweiterten Optionen wie twr, trfc, trtp, tfaw usw. müsste man entsprechend auch anpassen oder stellen sich diese automatisch ein, je nachdem wie der Takt und die Timings eingestellt ist resp. sind? Falls keine automatische Anpassung erfolgt, kann man hier mit einem Dreisatz die erweiterten Werte anpassen?

Einfaches Beispiel: 
2400 MhZ --> trfc 180
2000 MhZ --> trfc = 150 ergibt sich aus 180 / 2400 * 2000 

Oder ist es wohl doch komplexer?


Vielen Dank schon jetzt für die wertvolle Hilfe und Tipps und schönes Wochenende

Marco


----------



## Phil [G.Skill] (19. März 2013)

*AW: 2400 Mhz Speicher so laufen lassen, dabei die CPU nicht übertakten, bitte um Hilfe, danke*

Hallo Marco,

wenn du die Speicher nicht mit 1,65v betreiben willst, kannst du auch erstmal probieren den Takt bei DDR3-2400 zu belassen und die Timings ggf. zu entschärfen.
Wobei das mit 1,5v schon schwer wird denke ich.
Ansonsten kannst du die Subtimings auf Auto lassen, bzw. wie du schon gesagt hast trfc z.B. auf 154. Hier geht eig. nichts über probieren, man kann pauschal nicht sagen, dass ist die Beste Konfig. für dich.

Also am Besten einfach los legen 

Grüße

Phil


----------



## Rockyno81 (20. März 2013)

*AW: 2400 Mhz Speicher so laufen lassen, dabei die CPU nicht übertakten, bitte um Hilfe, danke*

Super Phil

Vielen Dank!! =o)

Dann nichts wie los mit dem Experimentieren. =oP

Grüsse aus der Schweiz


----------

